# Golden doodle puppies



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

My golden retriever had her puppies 4 days ago!








There are 7 healthy puppies!

momma is eating well to were spoiling her, she eats puppy food for extra protein and calories, rice, and chicken!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Here’s some pictures!


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Aww, that's adorable! 😍 I want one!!😂


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Me too! They are so cute!! Are you thinking of giving them out for adoption?


----------



## LexFish (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, congratulations! the mum and the puppies are so adorable


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

They are so cute!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

they have become “monsters” Lol always getting into trouble we had to get a bigger pen, and the white one is always escaping, she likes to wander around the house


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

How old are they now? I would love to adopt one!!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh my goodness what an adorable wrecking crew they are. JK on the wrecking crew. Such cuteness should be outlawed.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

They are 8 weeks old now and 2 have found homes, i love them but im ready for them too leave 😂

One of my friends got one so i can still see that puppy 😀


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Betta craze said:


> View attachment 1030848
> View attachment 1030849
> View attachment 1030850
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness look at those curious eyes. I can understand that. I want to get another dog. I so miss training them and obedience Competition.


----------



## S_olh17 (Apr 25, 2019)

AH they're so cute!!!!!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

all her puppies have homes just gave her last puppies to their new owners, she’s a little sad and is laying in my lap in the car

We’re bringing her to rural king to get some new toys, her favorite toys are cloth and make squeaking or crinkling sounds 😂😂


----------

